# Wife rented Kayak



## goldencreek (Jul 25, 2013)

Hello, never been Kayaking before.The wife rented us a two person Kayak at Oak Island this weekend.Here's my question.....is the water to cold? Should we wait till the water warms up.We dont have any kayaking clothes.Thank you for any help.


----------



## goldencreek (Jul 25, 2013)

I should add that my wife can't swim,needless to say I am concerned. We will be staying at Oak Island NC.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

The water is warm! Take a dip.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

goldencreek said:


> I should add that my wife can't swim,needless to say I am concerned.


Life jackets . . . No questions asked !


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

goldencreek said:


> I should add that my wife can't swim,needless to say I am concerned. We will be staying at Oak Island NC.


I would not venture into water deeper than you can stand up in, and wear life vests.

Kayaks can be tippy, especially if you are not experienced with them.

I personally have refused to take young children out on boats (20 foot center console) where I was the one in charge, simply because the child cannot swim.
Made a parent stay at the dock with the child.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

goldencreek said:


> Hello, never been Kayaking before.The wife rented us a two person Kayak at Oak Island this weekend.Here's my question.....is the water too cold? Should we wait till the water warms up.We dont have any kayaking clothes.Thank you for any help.


Water temp won't matter, unless you flip it . . . Flotation Vests !!!

"Kayaking clothes" -* http://www.paddling.net/guidelines/showCategory.html?category=31*

Tight Lines !


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Coast Guard mentioned this to me one time, they have never pulled a drowned person from the water who was wearing a life vest.......


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Been kayak fishing going on 10 years. Not been out once out without wearing a PFD. Will not go out!


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

goldencreek said:


> Hello, never been Kayaking before.The wife rented us a two person Kayak at Oak Island this weekend.Here's my question.....is the water to cold? Should we wait till the water warms up.We dont have any kayaking clothes.Thank you for any help.


Disaster waiting to happen! DON'T do it.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

goldencreek said:


> Hello, never been Kayaking before.The wife rented us a two person Kayak at Oak Island this weekend.Here's my question.....is the water to cold? Should we wait till the water warms up.We dont have any kayaking clothes.Thank you for any help.


So, what happened ???


----------

